# Samsung SSD 850 EVO - Probleme beim Klonen



## Contrahendo (23. November 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum. Beim Versuch mein System auf eine SSD zu klonen bin ich auf erhebliche Schwierigkeiten gestoßen. Ich versuche meine Festplatte auf meine SSD zu klonen. Der Quelldatenträger (2 TB) hat eine Systempartition auf der insgesamt 141 GB sind, die auf die neue Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB geklont werden sollen. 

Beim Versuch mit der Samsung Data Migration das zu Vollziehen, erscheint nach ca 1 Minute folgender Fehler: 

Bei der Defragmentierung des Datenträgers ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
304000[04a380]

Bei der Recherche kam bislang nicht viel sinnvolles bei rum. Einzig, dass eine mögliche Recvery Partition das klonen unmöglich machen könnte. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch bei meinen Versuchen helfen. Sollte die Recovery Partition tatsächlich das Problem sein, wie werde ich diese Partition los? Oder gibt es andere Tools den Datenträger zu klonen.


----------



## markus1612 (23. November 2015)

Eigentlich gehört ein Windows neuinstalliert, nicht geklont. Besonders nicht von HDD auf SSD, da Windows dann langsamer ist, weil das OS die SSD dann noch als HDD erkennt.


----------



## Dorian_WD (24. November 2015)

Hallo Contrahendo,

Könntest du bitte ein Screenshot der Datenträgerverwaltung hier hochladen. 
So könntest du diese öffnen: Die Datenträgerverwaltung in Windows 7 bis Windows 10 öffnen ? GIGA

Welche Marke ist deine HDD? Vielleicht könntest du versuchen, die Systempartition mit einem anderen Programm auf die SSD zu klonen. 
Was ich über diesen 304000[04a380] Fehler finde ist, dass wenn Recovery Partitionen auf der HDD sich befinden das Klonen mit dem Samsung Tool nicht möglich ist. 
Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle mit einem anderen Programm probieren. 

lg


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört ein Windows neuinstalliert, nicht geklont. Besonders nicht von HDD auf SSD, da Windows dann langsamer ist, weil das OS die SSD dann noch als HDD erkennt.



Das war vielleicht vor....kp 5 Jahren so....heute kann man klonen bis die sata kabel glühen, solange AHCI aktiviert ist, wird auch alles richtig erkannt.

@TE
versuche es mal mit acronis, gparted o.ä.


----------



## -Ultima- (28. November 2015)

> Der *Quelldatenträger (2 TB)* hat eine Systempartition auf der insgesamt  141 GB sind, die *auf *die neue Samsung 850 EVO *500 GB geklont *werden  sollen.



Soweit ich inzwischen weiß, kann man eine SSD/HDD nicht auf eine kleinere klonen. 
Man muss einen Zieldatenträger haben, der mindestens genau so groß wie der Quelldatenträger ist*!*?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2015)

Bei einzelnen Partitionen geht das aber normalerweise.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2015)

Doch, das geht schon. Habe ich selbst schon gemacht von 500GB HDD > 128GB SSD. Die Größe der Quell-Partition musste ich vorher allerdings anpassen, so dass sie unter 128GB groß war.


----------



## hbf878 (29. November 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> weil das OS die SSD dann noch als HDD erkennt.


Das ist tatsächlich beim ersten Start nach dem Klonen noch so, sobald aber einmal der Windows-Leistungsindex neu erstellt wurde, wird alles automatisch eingestellt (Defragmentierung aus, Prefetch aus).


----------



## Contrahendo (1. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Um das Thema abzuschließen: 

Mein Fehler war es, eine Partition klonen zu wollen, die größer war als die SSD-Festplatte. Zwar war nur ein kleiner Teil der Partition belegt, aber da die gesamte Partition geklont wird ging dies natürlich nicht. Eine Verkleinerung der Partition funktionierte leider auch nicht (war mit 480GB noch größer als die freien ca 465 GB der SSD). Letztlich habe ich das Betriebssystem auf der SSD neu installiert.


----------



## bruder-tuc (1. Dezember 2015)

Hatte das Problem auch schon mal vorliegen. Die Windows Defragmentierung konnte einen Teil nicht verschieben, sodass die passende Partitionsgröße nicht erreicht wurde.  Paragon Partition Manager hat es dann getan...

Sauberer ist die Variante aber auf jeden Fall!


----------

